# Drugs



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What about illegal drugs aboard (marijuana,ect)? When entering another country do they do search the entire boat very well?


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

Well, it sounds like you better hope not! :^(

Depending on the country, you may not have any problems, or you may have your boat impounded or possibly confiscated, or you may wind up in jail for a very long time. In some parts of the world, possessing illegal drugs is punishable by DEATH!

Also, keep in mind that US laws and protection (if any) are of no value or importance in most other sovreign countries.

Do you really want to take that sort of risk?

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

How many years are you willing to spend in a Guatemalan prison so you can smoke a joint? Even though the authorities might not ordinarily do a search of every nook and cranny when a middle-aged husband and wife enter the country, they might do a more thorough search of a boat sailed by a young person, because he might fit the "profile" of a person who would be in possession of drugs. They might do an exhaustive search of your boat just because they want to make a "statement" that they are co-operating in the war on drugs. Regardless of what their usual or customary practices might have been, you can''t know what instructions their supervisor has given them for that day.

My drug of choice is Scotch, but I''d leave it at home if there was any chance I''d have to spend time in a foreign prison for having it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

yea thats what sucks about the "war on drugs" people should be allowed to use drugs, yes it may cause health problems but if people know that then they should be allowed to use them. Natural drugs were put here by evolution/nature/god for a reason, shouldint go to prison for useing a plant. It just pisses me off


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

If you don''t mind a bit of advice, I recommend you refrain from making pro-drug use comments on this or any other public forum where law enforcement agents may lurk. Based on your remarks, a DEA agent could make a case to a judge to issue a search warrant of your boat, house, car, or whatever.

You have a right to remain silent. I suggest you use exercise that right. ;^)

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## pirateofcapeann (Aug 27, 2002)

Yea, yea. I''ve heard it before, the natural line and the should be legalized stuff. The bottom line is that IT WILL MESS YOU UP! If you want to try something natural, sail naked. Don''t try to cross my bows with anything less then your full facilities intact!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is an extension of the chat we are having on the pacnorthwest board now. I for one think it is time to have some sort of licensing for all boaters. Knowledge of rules of the road, right of way, and safety have to be part of what every boat operator needs to have. I am sick and tired of jet skis thinking that every inch of water within thier fuel range belongs exclusively to them. And power boaters turning circles around me so they can show me how fast they are compared to me..BIG SHOCK..If I wanted to continue the pace at the office I would have a power boat too. Time these "boaters" learn the right way to use thier boats.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Why would you need drugs while sailing anyway? If you can''t "escape" the pressures, stress, etc., that make them necessary, by sailing, then I have to echo the pirateofcapeann and hope you never cross my bows as well.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

alcohol is a drug, most sailors drink alcohol. tobacco and alcohol kill more people then all other illegal drugs, so what is wrong with useing another substance other then the two that we are allowed to use by all the fascist governments of this world


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just because the goverment doesn''t have a law prohibiting the consumtion of alcohol doesn''t make it ok to drink while sailing. Any mind altering substance while preforming any task that is by nature dangerous to your life and more importantly those around you should be totally banned. Now if you insist on using an illeagal drug would you please tell me where in the world you will be sailing. Maybe I can pick up a cheep boat. Don''t even bring up tobacco you should know there is twice the harmful ingredants in the illeagal drugs than in tobacco. It''s fame as a killer is the number of crazy people willing to suck in that death. So what is really WRONG with illegal drugs.. It''s simple.....Thay are ILLEGAL. You know we have a system for change in this country if it''s that important to you, work harder for change and don''t thumb your nose at the goverment (We the prople)...


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

I drink liquor, but only when the boat is held fast to a stationary object or surface. When underway, the drinking lamp is out. I don''t smoke, but I let others can do so as long as they stay downwind of me.

The topic of ''why are drugs illegal while tobacco and alcohol are not'' is one that has cussed and discussed long before you or I were born.

If you feel strongly about changing the laws, then I suggest you become politically active to cause the anti-drug laws to be lifted. If you can get enough folks to agree, then you may be able to convince law makers to change those laws. Till then, you''re stuck with them, and are legally bound by them, whether you like it or not.

That''s our system. It may not be perfect, but I''ve yet to find one better.

Other coutries have anti-drug laws that make ours seem very liberal. Turkey for example has some strange laws that you may want to keep in mind. I know of two US Navy sailors who were jailed for six years and a day for posessing marijuana. They were turned into the police by the cab driver who had just sold it to them, and he was not charged. BTW, those two sailors tried every diplomatic trick in the book, but the Turkish justice system held firm to their convictions and those two young men spent a good part of their productive lives in a Turkish jail. I''m sure there are many other similar stories. Do you want to take the chance of being a new one?

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

yea, sorry i didnt mean to sound anti-american or anything its just that i feel pissed that i was born into a society that is so square minded, i dunno im just always pissed at all forms of authority, i feel that no one should tell me what i can and cannot do. i dunno im weird i guess


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeff
Sorry my man but with social order comes laws. With laws come law makers. And law makers bring thier idea of morality with them into office. Still the best way to get what you want is to work for men and women running for office that share your ideas.


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

Jeff:
You sound a tad immature. I''m curious to know if there are any rules that you want others to follow? For example, would you allow others to come into your house or room and break whatever they didn''t like? Could they take whatever they wanted without asking you? Could they "shoot-up" in your place if they felt like it?

Let''s say you let them get high in your pad. What would you do if they had a bad trip? How would you deal with a doper who is convulsing in your room? What do you do if he/she dies? Do you think you might be a bit responsible?

You don''t have to answer these questions right now. Just remember this, someday when you have kids of your own, your answers may differ from the ones you might give today.

Since I raised my kids, I don''t feel inclined to raise you. However, I think you need to grow up.

Lastly, consider the ramifications of a society with "NO RULES". With respect to boating, imagine boat passing or crossing in front of others without caring about right-of-way. People loading boats WAY over their recommended capacity.

A society without rules quickly turns into chaos. For proof, just see/listen/read what''s happening in Iraq today. No cops = looters. Armed men in gangs decide who lives or dies. Is that what you want?

I suggest you make lots of money, then you can buy your own island and make your own rules. Till then, live within the ones society has decided are best for all of us.

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

Jim Banta,

Not a big deal, but what does boat knowledge test taking have to do with the original post about possesion of Pot when sailing in foreign waters.

Ps. I tend to agree with you, there are a few "numbnuts" out on the water that know absolutely nothing about the basics, which could be very dangerous in a "high stressed" environment. BTW - Connecticut requires passing a basic boaters test/exam. And NJ requires it of Jet skiers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry if you didn''t see the tie in. I guess it was because we were having a argument on the Pacnorthwest group at the time and my thoughts were going that way. But It seemed to tie in to me anyway.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Actually curious about the pacnorthwest group how do you get involved and what is it????????? previous ly from Schoocumchuck Creek Puget Sound


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I left you a message on how to connect...


----------



## Silmaril (Feb 22, 2003)

Please, let''s try and keep the drugs off the water! I can understand there are those who use "recreational" drugs. But they are putting the rest of us at risk. Don''t I have the same rights to freedom the drug users have? So shouldn''t I have the right to enjoy our country''s many miles of coastline without running the risk of endangering my family and friends by possibly encountering an "impaired" boater. The constitution up-holds your rights to do what you want in the sanctity of your home. When that principal was attempted to be applied to motor vehicles, it was clearly shown that you are no longer putting yourself at risk, but the general motoring public as well. The same should be applied to boating. While you may be enjoying yourself boating while "High" it is putting not only yourself, but also those around you in other vessels at risk. That is a violation of MY civil rights.

Oh, and for an idea of how other countries may feel towards your possession and use of illicit narcotics, why don''t you rent a copy of "Midnight Express". If that doesn''t get you to curb your appitite for traveling with drugs, nothing will.

I enjoy an alchoholic beverage myself, but not while underway. However, I do enjoy relaxing at the dock with a cold one, watching the poor skippers who have had a bit too much try and hit their slip, as long as they don''t hit my transom in the process.


----------



## Roscoe123 (May 20, 2003)

My advice is to use the marijuana to make butter or oil which can be used for cooking. It can be infused into the butter with other strong smelling herbs to cover the scent...at least from people. Even if the dogs hit on it in the bottom of you reefer, once examined by a person, it is easily ruled out as an illegal substance. It may not be as pleasurable for you to sit back and eat a bowl of pasta or a cookie as it would be to smoke a joint, but twenty minutes later you won''t care anyway.

I personally feel that marijauna is not a drug, should not be illegal, and in no way threatens my ability to drive, sail, work, etc... I think it is the combination of marijauna with other substances, most commonly alcohol, that causes problems. Anyone who says that marijuana is more dangerous than alcohol or cigarettes is a fool. The only evidence that ever supported that case comes directly from government sponsored studies or from those closely connected to the alcohol business who feel more and more threatened by the growing acceptance of marijuana as a popular and safe recreational drug. 

Anyone who''s so serious about sailing that they''re afraid to have a couple of beers while out on a nice day is missing the whole point of sailing in the first place. Quit worrying about your precious rub rails and have some fun. Any GOOD sailor should be able to drive and dock flawlessly with a moderate buzz. If you can''t, you should hand the boat over to someone who can. The key is knowing what your body can handle and when to say when.

Roscoe


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

1.) if you have beer, or a buzz dont sail near me. my rub rails are teak. I like to pretend they''re decorative. Thats why I use fenders. 

2.) the effect any drug, and yes, marijuana is a drug, has on you is proportionate to the person using it, and the quantity. Pot can be better, as bad, or worse than alcohal. Just pick the quantities to apply. 

3.) for the record, beer can races are for beer AFTER the race. you have a few while you''re out cruising, I wont endorse it, but I wont *****. If I get hit on a start, by one more drunk racer who didnt have their **** together enough to yield right of way, I''ll sink their ****ing boat. 

I like sailing. I enjoy it. I like alcohal. Hell, I like halucinagenics. (ut oh, the black helocopters are outside right now, and I typed this on a public forum  ) but I keep them all in their place. and none of those overlap. You want to sail somewhere, and then get drunk/stoned/wasted off your ass till you''re praying to the porcelin goddess, or seeing dolphins talk to you, go for it, just dont do it while your sailing near me. I''ll make it a point to be a major buzzkill.

As the above point may have made clear, I''ve had some direct,personal issues with people who do and dont have their **** together with controlled (ha!) substances. Act responsibly people. If you cant give it up long enough for a sailing trip, may I strongly suggest either AA or NA. They help. 

In reply to the inital post, I suggest you take a clean trip to whereever once and watch what happens before you go down there with drugs. Do that once in mexico, you''ll not want so much as a roach clip with you next time.

-- James


----------



## ianl (Oct 12, 2002)

Jeffamc & Roscoe,

I think it''s a great idea if you BOTH travel to other countries with drugs. Our waters will be much safer and we''ll see you in about 40 years!!


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

We can argue the pros and cons of illegal drug use till we''re blue in the face. The fact of the matter is, they are illegal, and if you''re caught with them you''ll be subject to stiff fines and/or jail-time (in not so nice jails). You may even loose your boat, and in some countries - your life. :^(

If you feel certain drugs should be made legal, get politically involved to cause a change in the laws. Till then, your are legally bound to obey the current drug laws - whether you like them or not. If you violate those laws, be prepared to suffer the consequences.

Personally, my boat is for my family''s enjoyment, and not to be used as a bumper for a drunk or high boater that can''t control their vessel. If you must get high, do so where you''ll endanger no one else.

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Roscoe, marijuana has obviously impaired your ability to reason.

You say marijuana doesn''t impair your ability to function, and, in the next breath you admit that 20 minutes after you eat a pad of marijuana-laced butter "you won''t care." When you operate a car or a boat, you can''t be lethargic. You have to "care" about things that are going on around you, like other cars and boats, traffic lights, pedestrians, shallow water, weather changes, etc.

You say, "The key [to using marijuana safely]is knowing what your body can handle and when to say when." The problem is that when you are using marijuana, your ability to reason is impaired. You don''t know "when to say when." You don''t "care" about things that would otherwise seem important.

You delude yourself into thinking that you are smarter than the cops. You suggest that you can hide marijuana by making it into butter or cooking oil, and that the cops are so dumb, they won''t catch on. Actually, the cops who enforce drug laws are specialists. They regularly attend seminars, where they learn all the latest evasions being used by druggies. They learn from other cops, and they also learn from druggies themselves.

They don''t have to catch you every time you use drugs. If they catch you once, your future will be impaired by a criminal record, if not by a jail sentence.

They also learn from blabbermouths like you, just the way I have learned about your marijuana-laced butter. Having been a prosecuting attorney for 30 years, I''ll pass this information on to the drug agents at the next seminar. We''ll be watching for your cooking oil and blueberry muffins. (No doubt about it, Roscoe... you''re so clever, the cops will never catch you.)

The shame would be if Jeffamc, who is obviously not as "sophisticated" as you with regard to drugs, would follow your "advice" and get himself into serious trouble as a result. The next time some young, impressionable person asks for your advice about drugs, keep it to yourself.


----------



## me262 (Apr 22, 2003)

everyone''s opinion changes as they grow older and (wiser?). Recreational drugs and alcohol are just that...recreation. Once they are important enough to make part of your life, whee you really give a rats ass there your next hooter is comin from, then maybe it''s time to look within and see if there might be a problem. Have been there and done that. Simple rules apply...don''t drink and drive (or sail). Everything you do has a consequence, so don''t bring otheres into the pitfalls of your own misteaks!


----------



## BigRed56 (May 27, 2001)

Ahoy, Drug infested slack jawed lope eared varmits and scoundrels. I smoke more than a chimmney in winter and I drinks me ale and such to some excess always while sailing and even when I drive. Drugs in a foreign country are a serious problem which should concern everyone. Seems to me you should be thinking about how to have your mail sent to a foreign prison. I''ve consummed more narcotics than any one person should ever do and although my poor health demands ever increasing amounts of pain medication I still wouldn''t worry about getting drugs into a country ,I worries more about how to get them out!! Sure I gots a politically incorrect point of view, sure I got serious mental health issues, sure me organs are saturated with years of abuse. SO WHAT!!I ''m a Pirate and I''s don''t care.Pirate of Pine Island . Just say NO or Yes may I ahve some More?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

yea well thanks for all your advice, i just like marijuana and hallucinogenic drugs and while im away for many weeks or months i would like to use them


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i guess its alot eaiser to hide "non- natural" drugs because most are odorless and can be hidden extreamly well, even though "non-natural" drugs are alot worse or your body.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Back to reality: I''ve dealt with, oh, somewhere in the millions in importation and conspiracies since the first of the year (no, not MY importation, but in the defense function) in cocaine, heroin and ganja. Why they import weed is beyond me, given the horticultural aptitudes of many, many Americans. You, my boy, should be more concerned about bopping around the bay and getting boarded by USCG. A joint - even a seed - might get your boat seized. Given the current raised status of "alert" I''d pass on lugging a lid around with me. With a captain''s license you can get piss tested at any time. The coast guard doesn''t need ANY excuse to board and inspect a boat on a navigable waterway of the United States of America. For some reason, I don''t drink at all on board anyone''s boat any more unless we''re on the dock, hook, or I''m off watch for the next 12 hours and staring at 8 hours of sleep. Watch out when I get to the dock, though. Catch-up is a *****. Oh yeah. Nicotine is as addictive as heroin. Marijuana is a habitual thing, but there has never, never been any clinical studies that proved "addiction," nor any clinical studies that showed somatic or physiological effects on the order of nicotine or alcohol. My 100 ton and professional pursuits negate partaking, but, if legal, all things equal, it''ll do a hell of a lot less damage physically and socially than Johnny Walker, Jim Beam, or Bud. Sounds like some are swallowing the Nancy Reagan line and the current "you''re helping a terrorist" hogwash. The diamond and tanzanite industries go far, far beyond illicit drugs impact along those lines, as do many other "legit" businesses that the current administration wouldn''t DARE impact. Remember Noriega? Let''s see, who was dealing with him? Reagan''s CIA? Get a grip. KW


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you need a drug to enjoy cruising, I suggest that you stay home and spend your cruising kitty on a therapist! To me, there is no better high than cruising! We''ve been out twice, the last time ended 3 years ago; and there isn''t a day that passes when I don''t daydream about it! Try getting high on life, above and beneath the surface!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Had to respond to this topic because personally because although I am an upstanding responsible citizen of the world, and always try to leave a clean wake, Marijuana is my drug of choice. You don''t feel the effects of it in the morning, it''s mellow, and it is the only thing that gives relief for my occasional headaches.

On the the flip-side and I have thought about it, I don''t smoke it or eat it whilst sailing or on my boat because the risks outway the benefits. I''ll save the opportunity for shore and those who I''ll undoubtedly meet.

I''ve got a friend who cruised for several years who had an experience of being boarded just because he probably fit the profile of being a young single guy. Well they took swabs of different parts of the boat (headliner, cabinets, countertops, etc.) seeking residual evidence. He managed to not have an issue, but what a big bummer that would be if. No thank you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i noticed alot of people said "get into politics" but really not many americans beleive that drugs should be legal, most think that they should stay illegal and just keep arresting thousands of people. If i run for president i will not get many votes.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You have to try before you can make such a generlization. I personally wouldn''t use what we call now illeagal drugs under any conditions but I see nothing that would distress me if you wanted to. Hell you can now if you don''t want to keep your boat go ahead...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rum, beer, pot, drugs... we all know they impare one''s ability in one way or another. Most people I know drink, its a drug, it alters the mind! If you operate a boat while drinking or toking, you are in the wrong!
At anchor, its your business how you prefere to enjoy your sundown. I like mine with rum and a fat one.
oh yah, I wouldn''t risk my boat for it while traveling...Just ain''t worth it!!!!


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

Jeffamc:
Your original questions had to do with how the drug laws of other countries, and what the ramifications would be if drugs were found on your boat. I think you''ve received many good responses to your original questions from several of us.

Apparently that wasn''t enough for you, as you then tried to change the focus to one in which you argue for the legalization of certain narcotics. As pointed out, that''s a decission that only law-makers can make, and hopefully their decission is (or will be) made based on good science - not emotional rationalizations. Emotional arguments and subjective opinions may be interesting to discuss, but they usually wind up as a waste of time. I suggest - you stop wasting our time.

As an adult you can do whatever you like on your boat, but as an adult - be prepared to suffer the consequences of your actions.

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## FTHOMSON (Mar 1, 2001)

One quick little infusion...

They searched me in Israel (with dogs). They searched me in Cyprus (with dogs). They searched me in Turkey (with the damn dogs). Bottom line: I still have my boat and have not seen the inside of a jail.

In Turkey they WILL seize your boat and you WILL go to jail.

Pass the ale; keep your joint. Preferrably on YOUR boat.

Stay Safe.
Fred & Hadas Thomson
s/y Polonaise 1


----------



## ChesapeakeBay6 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well this was as alwasy a somewhat heated and polorized discusion. and many point are made. And I agree if you take the chance you''ll pay the price plain and simple. The only point I would like to make is to 928frenzy who quoted" I suggest you stop wasting our time" Friend you have a pair let me tell you. You have made this thread a personal soap box to air YOUR oppions no one made you continually reply to this forum that was your choice! And I hope I never do cross your bow becauce your nose is held so frigging high you couldn''t see where your headed.


----------



## sadie14 (Feb 5, 2003)

Other than the original posted question, which seems stupid at best, I fail to see what the topic of illegal drugs has to do with the message board "Cruising". I could understand postings on this board related to legal, prescription medications.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You could keep the marijuana in your ass, i dont think the coast gaurd will check in there.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well if you have, like an ounce of pot up yer ass, you will be walking real funny and the coast guard might notice. it would be eaiser just to keep it in your boot or something, or a coffee can or put the bag of pot in a bag of chips.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yeah, well what about like herbal tea? some of it looks the same as drugs. The coast guard could look at it and think it was marijuana or something.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Herbal tea.. I think these men and women have been at this long enough to be able to tell the differance between drugs and tea. Stop trying to see if you can get away with something and get your highs from sailing.


----------



## Magic_Moments (May 15, 2003)

I have 3 friends who are convicted felons for drug possesion or dealing and even though all 3 are now clean and have no other records, they are not even allowed to enter some countries. They are turned back at the border. So if you are caught and convicted in the US, you end up being sentenced for life by these other countries. I have a friend of a friend who spent 9 months in jail in Brazil and was happy to be extradited back to the US, so I would be cautious in my use of illegal drugs since you only need to be caught once to be screwed for life. In many other countries they don''t give a crap what your opinion is either.
I have no problem with pot as long as you are at home when using it. I don''t use it anymore and I never did when driving or sailing. I have been hit 3 times by drunks in my car and I have a strong opinion for the next one if he/she doesn''t kill me first.

Ken


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeffamc,

What in the world are you thinking? It''s one thing to sail around the world on a shoestring. It''s another to spend your energies trying to break into international drug smuggling instead of getting a trade. You''re scaring me, brother.

Chas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you hide it good they wont find it. They are not going to throw all your clothes everywhere and check the pockets, they are not going to break open all your electronics and check inside them for drugs, they are not going to open every box/can of food and look in it for drugs. They will only catch you if they have dogs or if your stupid.


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

So Tom, you ever sailed out of America before? 

-- James


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My nephew was detained by border police for over 2 hours while trying to cross from Canada to Alaska. This was in a van on a highway. He and his pals don''t even drink, much less smoke dope or do drugs. Everything from their shampoo, detergent, food, clothing etc was opened and inspected. Border security even went through the engine of the car, and looked in the gas tank for contraband. By the way, 2 of the 3 guys were preachers kids, really straight ( maybe too straight). So don''t think you can outwit the guys and gals on the borders, and I definitely wouldn''t want to press my luck in some faraway land, or even in the US at this time...


----------



## realitycaptain (Oct 5, 2003)

as for hemp being illegal, think of this when marijuana was made illegal there was 42 thousand feet of rope (ok LINE) on a battle ship were talking about the 30''s and 40''s now and about that time nylon and synthetic rope became available. Hemp was made illegal because of chemical companies not for the health reason most people think. anyway howbout at anchor. when probably 90% of you old salts hit the bottle. nuf said


----------



## realitycaptain (Oct 5, 2003)

as for hemp being illegal, think of this when marijuana was made illegal there was 42 thousand feet of rope (ok LINE) on a battle ship were talking about the 30''s and 40''s now and about that time nylon and synthetic rope became available. Hemp was made illegal because of chemical companies not for the health reason most people think. anyway howbout at anchor. when probably 90% of you old salts hit the bottle. nuf said


----------



## realitycaptain (Oct 5, 2003)

are we talking about pot or lsd. there is a big difference between "drugs" and a natural substance that you grow dry smoke. then there''s cocaine, meth, and all the chemical pharmaceutical drugs that doctors continually push on unsuspecting patients


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We were talking about the foolishness of having drugs onboard that could spell the end of your boat ownership...


----------



## realitycaptain (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi Jim
Good to see you reply to this discussion.

THE MAIN POINT IS KEEP YOUR BOAT. DON''T DRINK, SMOKE, OR DO ANYTHING TO JEPORDIZE SAILING. However, the great state of alaska has overturned a popular vote back in 91 that that made pot illegal. The state constitution says the right to privacy supercedes the laws against smoking in the privacy of your own home. Not your boat, but your home. Its nobodys business buy your own. And while were on the subject a couple of weeks ago, there was an accident where a 36ft catamaran hit the breakwater at Auke Bay at approximately 22kts the captain was drunk lost his boat, injured two deck hands and I''m sure will go thru hell for the next few years.

Also, I work with people who have been incarcerated most of those have alcohol related crimes/DUI''s. Probably wouldn''t be in the same situation if they just smoked


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Realitycaptain,

I with all due respect, of all my friends, past and present, who smoke hemp, not one of them would have hit that breakwater. Then aagin, none of them would have been navigating their own boat, either.

What''s more, not one of them would have gotten up to the point of navigating a sailboat in the ocean because they enjoyed sitting on the sofa more than at the helm.

Nonetheless, I am aquainted with many avid sailors who undoubtedly smoke, but I don''t know if they smoke underway or not.

Since you''ve surmised that 90% of old salts drink alcohol in port, let me ask you how many young salts do you think smoke pot in port. Just curious.

Charles


----------



## realitycaptain (Oct 5, 2003)

flicker,

while in port who cares? but in alaska, i would venture to say most even some old salts,
again i would say alcohol is by far the worst of the poisons mentioned,, there are lots of way to alter your perspective.

reality capt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Still make sure that "in port" is a US port Canada and Mexico might just want to keep the boat as part of the fines..


----------

